# The founder of the Mexican FBI/CIA speaks his mind



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

Borderland Beat: Drug Gangs Control Half of Mexico


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Not exactally.... Carrillo, who in 1989 founded the Center for Research and National Security, or Cisen, a civil entity overseen by the interior ministry .
two other problems with this post. 
1. he is on tour selling a book
2. borderland beat is only 100% biased with no credientials to back up their smoke.
This from borderland beat, click "about"
" Most of the information and content is derived from open source media, unconfirmed individual sources and personal view point of author. Most content is for information purposes only and is not from direct official sources and in most cases not confirmed. Some content is graphic and discrestion is advised."
That should sum up the whole borderland beat page.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

tepetapan said:


> Not exactally.... Carrillo, who in 1989 founded the Center for Research and National Security, or Cisen, a civil entity overseen by the interior ministry .
> two other problems with this post.
> 1. he is on tour selling a book
> 2. borderland beat is only 100% biased with no credientials to back up their smoke.
> ...


of course he has no credentials such as a Wikipedia page:
Jorge Carrillo Olea - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

or 2170 links reviewing his book in Spanish;
catemaco -tuxtlas - Buscar con Google


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

oops 2370 links


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I think he meant that Borderland Beat has no credentials, not Carillo.

Carillo at least has the clear credential of being the former governor of Morelos, regardless of one's opinion of Cisen.

On a somewhat tangential note: 
I followed the link and read the article and browsed around a bit. I had never read Borderland Beat before and was stupefied by the level of comments on the blog. I have known many 3rd graders who write and express themselves far better...holy smokes. If that shows the nature of their readership, I immediately get suspicious of the publication. I have no previous knowledge of Borderland Beat so I can't really criticize it, I'm just saying that my spider sense was tingling when I read the articles on the site with their accompanying comments.

Carillo might be completely correct in his assessment -- or not. I think I may track down the book to read it for myself, forming an opinion based on what he says and how he backs it up. For right now, I have a hard time accepting anything on Borderland Beat as uncorroborated fact.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

circle110 said:


> Carillo might be completely correct in his assessment -- or not. I think I may track down the book to read it for myself, forming an opinion based on what he says and how he backs it up. For right now, I have a hard time accepting anything on Borderland Beat as uncorroborated fact.


Yeah...BB gets their info from AP, US News agencies, BDN, and a few others. They basically do not report anything on their own. They more or less translate from Spanish only sites and post in their site and post other peoples news...reputable or not. They do however have some good reporters with deeper insight than 95% of the audience. There is allot of garbage to weed through.

I would not go as far to discredit anything that AP has to say, but they are in the same boat as most news agencies..they go off of their own reporting and a mix of others which in some cases is not uncorroborated fact.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

fact that someone says something does not make it true. Joseph Goebbels proved that with the “tell a big enough lie loud enough and often enough and people will start to believe it”. 

I had an English text book in high school that had a grammar rule that stated “a preposition is a poor word to end a sentence with”. I was at Kent State on 
May 4, 1970 and heard the protesters being told that the National Guard was there only for show and their weapons were empty. Four kids lost their lives because someone believed that story. 

Now let’s get back to this article. Carrillo is stating his opinions and observations. The quotes listed in the article are what he says in his book. No other sources are listed. What the site is saying is that they publish articles from various sources without any back up research or confirmation. In plain English –we print it but do not have anything to do with its correctness or accuracy, take it with a grain of salt.

I am not saying that what Carrillo is says is completely wrong or completely right what I am saying is that first and foremost he is trying to get his opinion across to people. That’s all fine and dandy but we as readers must understand that these are HIS opinions and we must decide what, if any, we agree with or not. In other words, do your own research and come up with your own opinions based on his statements and other facts that you can find. 

Just because Chicken Little says that sky’s falling it may not be necessary to run for cover.


----------

